# No Vaccination breeder?



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Not off the top of my head, but I'll get back to you if I think of any or come across any.


----------



## jenniferlee (Apr 5, 2018)

My breeder suggests only getting the first year of vaccinations and then no more. I bought my miniature poodle from Tyramara out of Saskatchewan, Canada


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

And I did think of one! http://genteelstandardpoodles.com/natural-rearing/


----------



## aasteapots (Oct 6, 2013)

jenniferlee said:


> My breeder suggests only getting the first year of vaccinations and then no more. I bought my miniature poodle from Tyramara out of Saskatchewan, Canada


Did she vaccinate before you took your puppy home??


----------



## aasteapots (Oct 6, 2013)

zooeysmom said:


> And I did think of one! http://genteelstandardpoodles.com/natural-rearing/


Yes she is the only one I have found. I am thinking that flying to CA is not cost effective LOL But this breeder is still in consideration.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

You could fly Frontier roundtrip to CA for cheap. Definitely consider this breeder, I've only heard good things.


----------



## aasteapots (Oct 6, 2013)

ok I will. Thank you!


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Poodles de Grenier in upstate NY. They say they raise as naturally as possible, i.e., no tail docking, minimal vaccinations, and they do DNA testing.


----------



## mythrider (Oct 20, 2017)

The breeder I got Beau from only does the required vaccinations (which is only rabies). She thinks that it hurts the little dogs (which I agree because my parents dogs have a very severe reaction every shot and they have to give anesthesia).

She is a mini breeder AKC merit breeder of Delaware. DiMarnique’s poodles.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

None v. minimal is debatable... I am all for minimal vaccination and follow that protocol and titer and then vaccinate accordingly.


----------



## aasteapots (Oct 6, 2013)

Eclipse said:


> None v. minimal is debatable... I am all for minimal vaccination and follow that protocol and titer and then vaccinate accordingly.


I am curious what you think is debatable. I am looking for a breeder who doesnt vax the puppies.


----------

